# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Another Ferret

## MDub

Just finished my second ferret, apparently this one killed a few kiwis that were being monitored before he was caught in a cage trap, which is why they wanted the mouth open.

It's going to be used as part of a conservation display.

----------


## Dundee

Nice mount.

----------


## Rushy

Ugly looking little fuck.  I am talking about the ferret Dundee not you.  Although if the cap fits ........

----------


## Dundee

Caps don't fit dwarfs ...Rushy

----------


## timattalon

I take it you did this yourself. If that is the case I may have a few questions about taxidermy as I may (hopefully) be looking at getting some done in April. In particular, what I should and should not do to preserve the animal I want to get done. Its a one shot deal as I probably wont have a reason to get another one done.

----------


## Rushy

> Caps don't fit dwarfs ...Rushy


On ya Dundee.

----------


## MDub

> I take it you did this yourself. If that is the case I may have a few questions about taxidermy as I may (hopefully) be looking at getting some done in April. In particular, what I should and should not do to preserve the animal I want to get done. Its a one shot deal as I probably wont have a reason to get another one done.


If you are doing a long trip in you will need to learn how to skin the face out then flesh and salt it because the hair will fall out if it starts to rot. Other wise just put the head and skin in the freezer as soon as possible and then take it to the taxidermist frozen. 
This video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidPPLsH_rg  shows the skinning process pretty well, although you don't need to cut the skin at the back of the legs like he did.

----------


## timattalon

> If you are doing a long trip in you will need to learn how to skin the face out then flesh and salt it because the hair will fall out if it starts to rot. Other wise just put the head and skin in the freezer as soon as possible and then take it to the taxidermist frozen. 
> This video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidPPLsH_rg  shows the skinning process pretty well, although you don't need to cut the skin at the back of the legs like he did.


Cheers for that.

----------


## time out

PFBOP asked me to find them a couple of each type of mustilid – they wanted them for PF Waitakere Ranges for educational purposes 
PFBOP wanted them as they know of a local Tauranga Taxidermist who stuffs mustilids and rats 
I have been catching a few ferrets around the street but mostly they get shot and tailed for the swamp comp – I don’t catch any stoats or weasels round here 
Although I always have a cage out and a couple of Fenn6 traps – things have gone quiet at present 
So who better to find us a few mustilids is @BillyXmas546 up at North Head on the Manakau Harbour – he gets them frequently – but he is up there and we want them down here in Tauranga 
I had a trip planned to Long Bay and Billy was heading into Auckland – so we met in Silverdale for lunch and a transfer of iced bodies in chilly bins – just one ferret and a couple of weasels 
Poor bloody ferret never reckoned on traveling so far and ending up in so many freezers and chilly bins 
From what I could see – he looks like a nice ferret – weasels are in the plastic bag - it will be interesting to see how he comes out when stuffed - thanks for all the effort BillyXmas546
So if anyone has a spare stoat or ferret in the freezer in the Tauranga area – we are still looking for some bodies – they need to still have a tail

----------


## gonetropo

the difference between a ferret and a stoat:
one is feretly obvious, the other is stoatally different
sound weaselable ?

----------


## gonetropo

> You're truly a wasted talent


aww shucks  :O O:  :O O:  :O O:

----------


## Nathan F

I want one

----------


## dogmatix

Good stuff.
Some of the ferrets you see out on the nearby Awhitu Peninsula are the size of dogs.

----------


## Micky Duck

I was finding only heads left of ferrets in the doc250s....the heads were under the crush plate,everything else eaten...then I caught the big fella..only his head fitted in trap....they grow big with plenty of food.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Quote Originally Posted by gonetropo View Post
the difference between a ferret and a stoat:
one is feretly obvious, the other is stoatally different
sound weaselable ?




> You're truly a wasted


 I fixed it for you Mimms. 
KH

----------


## sore head stoat

I got one once and it was big and heavy so i weighed it, it came in at 1.5 kg. I was listening to a talk by Cam Speedy and he was talking about 2kg ferrets in i think it was Tongariro Nat Park .. that is just enormous.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I got one once and it was big and heavy so i weighed it, it came in at 1.5 kg. I was listening to a talk by Cam Speedy and he was talking about 2kg ferrets in i think it was Tongariro Nat Park .. that is just enormous.


I shot one or two in the Twizel area that were the size of a small cat, even the first load of no.4 didn’t kill them.

----------


## Pengy

> Good stuff.
> Some of the ferrets you see out on the nearby Awhitu Peninsula are the size of dogs.


 :36 1 7:

----------


## time out

> PFBOP asked me to find them a couple of each type of mustilid  they wanted them for PF Waitakere Ranges for educational purposes 
> PFBOP wanted them as they know of a local Tauranga Taxidermist who stuffs mustilids and rats 
> I have been catching a few ferrets around the street but mostly they get shot and tailed for the swamp comp  I dont catch any stoats or weasels round here 
> Although I always have a cage out and a couple of Fenn6 traps  things have gone quiet at present 
> So who better to find us a few mustilids is  @BillyXmas546 up at North Head on the Manakau Harbour  he gets them frequently  but he is up there and we want them down here in Tauranga 
> I had a trip planned to Long Bay and Billy was heading into Auckland  so we met in Silverdale for lunch and a transfer of iced bodies in chilly bins  just one ferret and a couple of weasels 
> Poor bloody ferret never reckoned on traveling so far and ending up in so many freezers and chilly bins 
> From what I could see  he looks like a nice ferret  weasels are in the plastic bag - it will be interesting to see how he comes out when stuffed - thanks for all the effort BillyXmas546
> So if anyone has a spare stoat or ferret in the freezer in the Tauranga area  we are still looking for some bodies  they need to still have a tail
> ...


From that to this  
This is how the ferret from @BillyXmas546 turned out  I fetched it back from up North for PFBOP  they got a local tax man to do it  understand it has now gone back to PF Waitakere Ranges for educational purposes
Very nice Bill  thanks for your effort

----------


## JessicaChen

They do such a great job with those faces! Really tempted to learn first hand how to do proper taxidermy like that. Are the noses and lips some sort of rubbery artsy material? Epoxy?

----------


## XR500

> From that to this – 
> This is how the ferret from @BillyXmas546 turned out – I fetched it back from up North for PFBOP – they got a local tax man to do it – understand it has now gone back to PF Waitakere Ranges for educational purposes
> Very nice Bill – thanks for your effort 
> 
> Attachment 184274


When I first saw that pic I thought "who the fuck would keep a ferret as a pet, that one's mad as a cut snake!"...

Then I see its stuffed :Zomg: .

So yeah, thats a pretty bloody good job done there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Great pets....until

----------


## PadLo

> Great pets....until


I had 2 pet ferrets when I was younger back in the old country, they were amazing pets.

----------

